# Colour Coming Thru Flooring



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Looking for help & advice.

I just noticed some colour bleed thru in 2 locations in the TT. The 1st is by the slide out sofa. (can only be seen when slide is out) and the 2nd one is under the table by the water pump.

We tried everything to remove the staining but it seems to be coming up from underneath. Nothing was spilled in these location. my best guess is that the glue is bleeding thru????

I have emailed the pics to my dealer and they told me that Keystone will not cover it because I have owned the TT more than a year. The dealer has contacted Armstrong to see what can be done. So far no word. I thought the flooring had a 10year warranty????










Yellowing of flooring by sofa










Red & Yellow under the kitchen table by water pump.

I think the yellow is glue and the red maybe red marker which may have been used to mark the flooring panels????

Has anyone else had this happen?

Thanks
Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Thor, I did not think any glue was used on the floor. If I take my vents off, there is nothing holding it down around them.

Do you ever put throw rugs down with rubber backing? I have seen that type of stain as a reaction between the rug and floor.


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

To elaborate on what camperandy said, I have had that reaction on a vynal floor when I put a rubber-backed rug down AFTER washing the floor with a cleaner. The floor was not completely dry when I put the rug back down.

Tina


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have glue holding my floor down......I took off the vent covers to clean the sawdust and other filth the factory left in the ducts and the vents where kind off glued down from the overflow of adhesive.

Steve


----------



## tyson napper (Jul 27, 2005)

4CHACS said:


> To elaborate on what camperandy said, I have had that reaction on a vynal floor when I put a rubber-backed rug down AFTER washing the floor with a cleaner. The floor was not completely dry when I put the rug back down.
> 
> Tina
> [snapback]48097[/snapback]​


sure you dont have water leaks one from pump and the other from slide seal,


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for your feedback.

My floor is glued down.
I put no mats down by my eating area.
I have had no water leaks.
We use Mr. Clean floor cleaner.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Not sure about the yellow stains. However, the red stains look similar to something I had happen in our last house. The plumber had spilled purple PVC primer on the subfloor and it ended up bleeding through the vinyl.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Thor the sad part is there is no good fix. There is nothing that will remove the stain without changing the color of the flooring. Maybe it is time for a few throw rugs.

I think the flooring warranty deals with failure (cracks) or fading as it should be UV protected. The stains if related to the installation are then the installers fault. If Armstrong does anything that would be great.


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

Thor

I have the same issue we have red infront of the bathroom and in front of the sofa. My thought was the same from the throw rugs the DW placed down but still not sure. If you hear anything from the dealer please let us know i am thinkning of calling mine also..

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

It looks like Armstrong is going to replace the floor. The dealer said they would know more in a few days. The cost of the flooring is not the issue --- who pays to replace it? It has to be alot of work. What the dealer does: they put the new flooring down and cut around the cabinets and walls. To cover the cut lines..1/4 round is installed like a baseboard.

I will keep everyone posted. Any thoughts about putting on a new floor over the old floor besides the extra weight. What do think 1/4 round will look like? Maybe I should simply forget it, buy area rugs, have a cold beer & go camping.

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The 1/4 round should look fine, its not big and if the right color it will look like it belongs. Only concern I have with laying it on top is if the color sorry colour bleeds all the way through. Glad they stepping up to resolve the problem.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Can't they take a piece a little bigger than the bad spots then just cut through both pieces
That way you cut out the bad spot and the patch will fit exactly to that area.
Just a thought.








They can do it regular floor in a house

Don


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd opt fot the trow rugs & a beer. You know how those after market things go with your car.

Let us know what you do

Bill


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I've done what HootBob suggested a couple of times in my house and it worked great. One time, while we were moving out (the day of closing!), the movers dropped a picture and put a big gash in the vinyl floor. Luckily I had extra and ran down to Home Depot for the seam sealant and you couldn't tell anything had happened. I would try that, maybe painting some Kilz over whatever is bleeding through first. Good Luck.


----------



## ddavidson (Jun 12, 2005)

I would definitely go with the cold beer on this one.

D'Arcy


----------



## JOELs28BHS (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Folks,

I had a water leak on the front wall~long story~ anyway, I asked them to remove the carpet around the bed and they put 1/4 round down where needed. I know that we like the no carpet and the 1/4 round doesn't look bad either.


----------

